# Wiggle wart paints



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Painted up a couple wiggle wart ko blanks I just got.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I like the paint jobs. Good job


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

very nice I used to be a very big on warts. the original warts have a scooped out place under the hook where ya snap a swivel , then when they changed, that part is flat under the hook, it made a difference on action and I wrote storm and pointed out the difference and they said thanx but nothing changed lol I know the chrome with black on top and the gold same black top is a very hot color ps the wee wart was the best size


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, this will be my 1st experience with a wart. I just started painting back around thanksgiving. Once I got the bug I ordered a bunch of different blanks from a few different places.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

they work nice , I used to take my dremmel and scoop out a little under the hook if they were made that way. my bud just started doing chrome color , he says he dips them in a solution of sorts to get the chrome look..and then a little spray paint on top ...I can imagine the cool colors . and a hint of red on belly and around eyes.. looking forward to seeing more


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

After reading your replys ive been searching around trying to find some sort of reference pictures addressing the flat spot. Do you happen to have any?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I only have a few warts left all beat up, that was a long time ago . but I will try and take pic of them. its flat straight across the top of the bill now, but back then there was a small scooped out spot under the hook where ya snap on a swivel.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

You have my curiousity! Ive always heard of the hype over the old wart, unfortunately ive never owned or fished with 1. I may just have to watch ebay orkeep an eye out for 1 now.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

bustedrod said:


> I only have a few warts left all beat up, that was a long time ago . but I will try and take pic of them. its flat straight across the top of the bill now, but back then there was a small scooped out spot under the hook where ya snap on a swivel.


If you're interested in selling any old beat up ones let me know!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey no hi jacking my thread..Lol I've never owned or fished 1 of the originals. Someday i'd like to fish 1 but just cant justify the crazy prices they bring.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

DL07 said:


> Hey no hi jacking my thread..Lol I've never owned or fished 1 of the originals. Someday i'd like to fish 1 but just cant justify the crazy prices they bring.


I agree, I have several but they're ones that my grandfather bought original that we found cleaning his garage. I can't bring myself to fish them. I'm just getting into trying to paint baits. Two of them are very rough looking, once i get some confidence I'm going to paint them and give them a go.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I get it, somethings just can't be replaced


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's another from today.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

This 1 works... Lol
I got out for a few hrs this morning and was lucky enough to get 7. All caught on the same Wart.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice paint man nice


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I really like the 3d effect on the bottom of the white belly.


----------

